# Fall River: City workers respond to Correia’s defeat



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

By Michael Holtzman
*Herald News Staff Reporter*
Posted Sep 16, 2009 @ 11:30 PM
Last update Sep 17, 2009 @ 05:24 AM

Fall River -

Inside Government Center, the day after voters rejected Robert Correia, the first-term incumbent mayor and 30-year state representative, the mood was quietly reflected by snippets of conversation and an occasional gesture.

"Off the record?" one clerical worker asked. She beamed and flipped two thumbs up.
"Morale's gone up 150 percent," said a nearby co-worker of more than 10 years, stating that fear of consequences stymied attribution.

"We're just happy that this is going to be over soon because we've been treated like crap the whole time," that worker said of a new mayor taking office in January.

"I am thrilled to death, because he's a tyrant. I'm glad to be rid of him," said Claudia Mello, who's worked in the auditor's office for a decade, said.

A city resident, Mello said she supported City Councilor Cathy Ann Viveiros, who finished first and faces Taunton City Attorney William Flanagan, the second-place finisher, in a Nov. 3 runoff for mayor.

Correia finished third with 2,776 votes, trailing Flanagan by 268 votes and Viveiros by 737.

"The total fear people have in this building is absolutely ridiculous," one worker of two decades said outside Government Center.

When the employee was asked if fear of retribution was the reason for speaking anonymously, the person said, "Absolutely."

"Everybody is ecstatic," the city employee said, adding, "I don't know about department heads."

Full Story and Video:

City workers respond to Correia?s defeat - Fall River, MA - The Herald News


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

OUTSTANDING!!! Maybe we can get the LEO's and bucket heads back on the job!!!


----------



## BRION24 (Sep 19, 2008)

Hey Fra finally some good news for the River.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks mtc, and YES Brion!! Very good news. The only question is how much damage will that vindictive bastard do from now until January!! He is a controlling nasty individual and I'm sure he will try something to get even with those he has deemed, "Betrayed him!!"


----------



## BRION24 (Sep 19, 2008)

I heard he is already trying to lay off some of your guys again after you took an 8% pay cut and received grant money specific for bringing officers back.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

I believe we took the biggest number in the lay off because we wouldn't take the 8% cut after backing him in the first election. He saw that as betrayal and made us suffer! JACKASS!!


----------

